

I Am SO Done with Windows 2.0 - bwsd
http://www.satiritron.com/2010/12/27/i-am-so-done-with-windows-2-0/

======
dillon
I declare that you don't have any good reason to complain about something
that's really your fault. If you use any outdated OS the amount of features
are about the same.

You could honestly spend $100 on craigslist and get a computer with XP on it.

------
dholowiski
That wasn't very funny.

------
Mithrandir
Windows 2?! I'm still on Windows 1!

It's too bad there aren't any free operating systems...

------
Semiapies
It's true - satire is at its worst when it's blatantly labelled as such.

------
iwwr
I bet that runs screamingly fast on a modern PC.

~~~
alanh
I bet it doesn't run at all.

------
drivebyacct2
Is this satire? What is the underlying message... I feel it's gone over my
head.

~~~
e1ven
I suspect this is targeted at people who are giving Microsoft a hard time over
problems in Windows XP and prior- For instance, people still joke about
Windows Bluescreens, but they are a _very_ infrequent occurrence in Win7.

~~~
Hoff
BSODs once a day or so with the high-end Windows 7 64-bit boxes.

More often, if they try to run backups with them.

Yes, diagnostics have been run, etc.

Microsoft has problems with the permutations and the qualifications and all
the anti-malware stuff, unfortunately; they're phenomenal with dealing with
all that, and phenomenal is just holding even with the complexity they have to
deal with.

~~~
pan69
Most often BSODs are caused by third party device drivers.

~~~
bradleyland
Solution: Eliminate third-party drivers.

Apple solved this problem years ago.

